# Insertion Sort in Linked List



## peterbaum80 (5. Dez 2015)

Hallo,

ich sitze hier schon mehrere Stunden an der Aufgabe und habe einfach keine Ahnung wie ich weiterkomme, also bin für jede Hilfe echt dankbar 

Ich soll in einer Linked List Bücher per insertion sort sortieren. Dafür habe ich zuerst die Klasse Book angelegt mit Konstruktur, getter-Methoden und einer compareTo-Methode (teil der Aufgabe). Die Bücher werden zuerst alphabetisch nach Autor, dann nach Titel und schließlich nach Auflage sortiert. Diese Methode funktioniert schonmal perfekt. Also wenn man

z.B. book1.compareTo(book2) macht und buch 2 dabei weiter unten steht, kommt ein negativer Wert raus. Steht book1 unten dann ein positiver und sind beide gleich dann kommt 0 raus. 

Jetzt muss ich aber die Bücher noch mit dem Insertion Sort Algorithmus sortieren. Habe mir schon einige Beispiele im Internet angeguckt aber ich verstehe wirklich nur Bahnhof, bin totaler Anfänger.

Die Methode soll das Template static void sort(LinkedList<Book> books) haben.

Könnte mir bitte jemand bei der Methode helfen? Verstehe echt nicht wie das aussehen soll.


----------



## peterbaum80 (6. Dez 2015)

Kann geschlossen werden, hab's nun endlich rausgefunden!


----------

